# Chicken Cam



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I put up a game cam in my chicken pen...

Click on the image for the video...


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Another clip:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cool! Any special reason for it?


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Just wanted to see how much noise my ladies make in the day when I'm not around since my one of neighbours complains.

Sent from the mobile client - Forum Talker


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good move on your part Spear.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's cool on the cam


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha, glad I am not the only one using the game cam for off-label uses.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

What breed are they


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I have one White Leghorn, two Reds (not sure the breed but they lay brown eggs) and three what green layers (cross breeds that lay green eggs)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That neighbor still bothering you?


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I have a court date on Wednesday (8 Feb. 2017)
Wish me luck!
I have one neighbour who has started buying 10 eggs from me every 2nd Saturday (It's not much but it pays for fresh milk).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good luck at your court hearing.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Thanks!

Sent from the mobile client - Forum Talker


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Good luck.. I hope it works in your favor.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd like to hear all about it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 baby monitors in the coops, and I hear the hens cackling when they are laying eggs.. your neighbor must be just a miserable person


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well the court hearing was rather indecisive - the judge will come up with a virdict in 3 weeks.
The whole time during the hearing I couldn't get a word in edgewise my neighbour was talking so much! Even when the judge asked me a question she came up with the answer! Even my lawyer hardly had a chance to say anything! 
She even brought to "evidence" a picture I had posted on FaceBook of the one time I had one of my hens in my flat for about 5 minutes when I clipped her wings the first time. 
But the first thing the judge ashed her was "What do you understand under the turm 'Chicken breedin'?" - This is because my neighbour had put the charge against my 'chicken breeding' in the garden but since I only have hens the whole thing of breeding goes down the toilet. Her lawyer very quickly then says that he worded the charge wrong and what he ment was chicken keeping. Anyway the judge then says since there is no rooster the noise of the hens can't be so bad - "Even dogs bark sometimes" he said. So my neighbour very quickly back peddles and says "It's not just the noise of the chickens, it's mostly the smell that worries me. And I had a virus a few weeks ago that the doctor said could of maybe, possibly come from the chickens - you know like from chicken poop on the banisters..." (Like it's my fault she doesn't wash her hands often enough and I just love to smear chicken poop on everything...)
To cut a long story short the whole court was then moved over to the "Scene of the crime" where the judge could see,hear and smell for himself. I have put down fresh hay so that is all he could smell, my Ladies where well fed and happily scratching in the lovely hay so not much noise there. I also said that I will be planing lavender bushes all around the chicken 'prison' that will also help against the smell and the hay will be cleaned often.
Now all I need to do is wait...
P.S: I also offered to submit the SD card from my chicken cam as evidence of the terrible noise.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg. You are not in the USA correct?. It sounds like you are in Europe or Australia? .
.I really hope the judge rules in your favor.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG!!!The judge actually visited the crime scene?!?!I feel for you living next door to someone like that.I had a similar problem and after losing the battle,I moved.Best thing to ever happen.Me and the chickens are happier here.Glad to hear you were able to straighten up a bit and the flock was on their best behavior.Hopefully the judge will rule in your favor.Sounds like your neighbor's lawyer was sub-par and wasn't even aware of the facts he was presenting.Maybe it will be dismissed...I'm rooting for you and so is every one else!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good luck for a verdict in your favor!
It sounds like what us chicken owners went through at city council meetings here in Jax a few years ago. There was a crazy anti-chicken lady testifying before city council all the things your neighbor stated in court. Misinformed knuckleheads, sheesh.


----------

